# Lyft driver app not popping up after ride request



## ed08724 (Nov 15, 2019)

Lyft used to popup on top of anything when I got a lyft ride request. This stopped working about a week ago. Now I just hear the ping sounds and have to manually load the app. A big pain when driving.
I tried uninstalling/reinstalling the lyft driver app, enabling the driver shortcut, restarting the phone, making sure I have the latest app.
Nothing works.
Support is no help they just keep giving me canned responses which I have already tried all.
Is anyone else having this issue or is it just me.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Android or iphone?


----------



## ed08724 (Nov 15, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> Android or iphone?


Android Samsung Note 9.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Long press the lyft icon. Tap app info and make sure overlay or appear on top or whatever it's called is in. Also make sure all your notifications in the lyft app.


----------



## ed08724 (Nov 15, 2019)

This had worked fine previously and I just rechecked the settings and all are still fine.
I did notice a few things.
Appear on top say on, not allowed. I turned it off then back on again and will see if that helps.
My app version is higher than yours. Mine is 1002.48.3.1581514587. Maybe the new version has the issue.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

ed08724 said:


> This had worked fine previously and I just rechecked the settings and all are still fine.
> I did notice a few things.
> Appear on top say on, not allowed. I turned it off then back on again and will see if that helps.
> My app version is higher than yours. Mine is 1002.48.3.1581514587. Maybe the new version has the issue.


That should do it.


----------



## Cut (Dec 4, 2019)

Did you just update to Android 10? That's when the change took place for me. From what I've read Android is getting rid of app overlay because of people downloading malware and then getting fooled by it. 

Just keep your Lyft app on top and you can also turn the Lyft driver shortcut button on from the app settings. If you find a better solution, let me know.


----------



## Sheff (Feb 22, 2020)

This exact thing happened to me after an upgrade also. Keeping the Lyft app on top will have to do for now.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Android S-9 Plus - Lyft put out an update yesterday on Google Play that broke my Lyft Driver App. It kept logging me off every 10 minutes, and wouldn't show me online (looked at the Passenger App) even though the Driver App said I was online. No ride-requests for the first 2 hours today.

Uninstalled the Driver App and re-downloaded it from Google Play. The version on Google Play had been rolled back to February 19th. Works great now. Apparently the app Lyft pushed out to Google Play yesterday was crap. 

Just letting everyone know in case you don't get any rides for a long time, that the problem may be the Driver App update from yesterday (2/26/2020). 

Also, it's a good idea to have the Passenger App on your phone and to check it several times @ day, when you're online, just to make sure the Lyft system is showing you as available. Especially if you stop getting ride requests.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> Android S-9 Plus - Lyft put out an update yesterday on Google Play that broke my Lyft Driver App. It kept logging me off every 10 minutes, and wouldn't show me online (looked at the Passenger App) even though the Driver App said I was online. No ride-requests for the first 2 hours today.
> 
> Uninstalled the Driver App and re-downloaded it from Google Play. The version on Google Play had been rolled back to February 19th. Works great now. Apparently the app Lyft pushed out to Google Play yesterday was crap.
> 
> ...


good to know


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> good to know


It's still happening, even with Lyft's rollback to the February 19th version on Google Play. I suspect its related to the big "Android 10" update that was pushed out earlier this week to Sprint users. Had to uninstall and reinstall the Lyft Driver App again today, because I was not showing on the Lyft passenger app, and no ride requests were coming in. After the uninstall-reinstall, started getting ride requests as usual.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> It's still happening, even with Lyft's rollback to the February 19th version on Google Play. I suspect its related to the big "Android 10" update that was pushed out earlier this week to Sprint users. Had to uninstall and reinstall the Lyft Driver App again today, because I was not showing on the Lyft passenger app, and no ride requests were coming in. After the uninstall-reinstall, started getting ride requests as usual.


Android 10 went out to my LG G8 and it has been ridiculously buggy but no issues thus far with requests.


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

ed08724 said:


> Lyft used to popup on top of anything when I got a lyft ride request. This stopped working about a week ago. Now I just hear the ping sounds and have to manually load the app. A big pain when driving.
> I tried uninstalling/reinstalling the lyft driver app, enabling the driver shortcut, restarting the phone, making sure I have the latest app.
> Nothing works.
> Support is no help they just keep giving me canned responses which I have already tried all.
> Is anyone else having this issue or is it just me.


t's not the *Lyft *app that is at fault, that is probably a phone setting about which program remains on top. You need to find it in your settings. Set the short cut to on, so you can easily get back to the app, until you correct your settings issue.


----------



## Cut (Dec 4, 2019)

TGK said:


> t's not the *Lyft *app that is at fault, that is probably a phone setting about which program remains on top. You need to find it in your settings. Set the short cut to on, so you can easily get back to the app, until you correct your settings issue.


Do you have Android 10 without this problem? I believe the issue only occurs with Android 10.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

ed08724 said:


> Lyft used to popup on top of anything when I got a lyft ride request. This stopped working about a week ago. Now I just hear the ping sounds and have to manually load the app. A big pain when driving.
> I tried uninstalling/reinstalling the lyft driver app, enabling the driver shortcut, restarting the phone, making sure I have the latest app.
> Nothing works.
> Support is no help they just keep giving me canned responses which I have already tried all.
> Is anyone else having this issue or is it just me.


I'm having s similar issue. Yet I don't believe it's my phone. After I accept a ride, my screen freezes and then only shows white. It doesn't happen every time, but somedays it's getting more frequent.

Normally it lasts for 3-5 min. I've asked pax when I arrive if there app was working, and they said their app was frozen. They couldn't see where I was or do anything on their phone. Some said they've had issues with the app has recently.

Lyft told me it's my phone, but there's no way my pax and I have the same phone. I have an iPhone.


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

Cut said:


> I believe the issue only occurs with Android 10.


Hmmm, Go to the about section and tap on the version, then tap on update or autoupdate if the update is not available yet... 1002.5 here or coming depends on the phone.


----------



## Cut (Dec 4, 2019)

TGK said:


> Hmmm, Go to the about section and tap on the version, then tap on update or autoupdate if the update is not available yet... 1002.5 here or coming depends on the phone.


I just updated it to that version, but I haven't given a ride yet to see if it changed anything. I noticed they changed the color of the circle with a number in it next to the envelope to RED. They really like to change the colors with updates.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

TGK said:


> Hmmm, Go to the about section and tap on the version, then tap on update or autoupdate if the update is not available yet... 1002.5 here or coming depends on the phone.


I don't see an "About" section in the Lyft Driver App menu. Google Play Store shows February 26th as the most recent version. This version is giving me PURE HELL. It logs me offline without warning several times a day. And often when I think I'm online, I'm really not. When turning on the Lyft Passenger App, there's no little car representing me being available.

Uninstall reinstall...works for a day. Then have to do the same the next day, and keep an eye on the app like a hawk.

Allen Chicago 
Samsung/Sprint-S9 OS = Android10


----------



## Cut (Dec 4, 2019)

Cut said:


> I just updated it to that version, but I haven't given a ride yet to see if it changed anything. I noticed they changed the color of the circle with a number in it next to the envelope to RED. They really like to change the colors with updates.


The new update makes the notification bar a little bigger than before, but that's it. The notification still just shows the distance to the passenger.



AllenChicago said:


> I don't see an "About" section in the Lyft Driver App menu. Google Play Store shows February 26th as the most recent version. This version is giving me PURE HELL. It logs me offline without warning several times a day. And often when I think I'm online, I'm really not. When turning on the Lyft Passenger App, there's no little car representing me being available.
> 
> Uninstall reinstall...works for a day. Then have to do the same the next day, and keep an eye on the app like a hawk.
> 
> ...


I was having issues with it for just a minute one time. I would toggle the app on and it would toggle off automatically. I did that 5 or 6 times and then it stayed on and never did that again.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

AllenChicago said:


> It's still happening, even with Lyft's rollback to the February 19th version on Google Play. I suspect its related to the big "Android 10" update that was pushed out earlier this week to Sprint users. Had to uninstall and reinstall the Lyft Driver App again today, because I was not showing on the Lyft passenger app, and no ride requests were coming in. After the uninstall-reinstall, started getting ride requests as usual.


I used to have an app that had several ride share/delivery apps all in a bar so you could easily jump around. That phone died and I can't remember what it was called. Worked well though. It was either free or 99c at the time. Anyone know what I'm talking about?


----------



## Rich2nyce (Jan 25, 2016)

Might be Mystro or muver that you're talking about.


----------



## ed08724 (Nov 15, 2019)

Cut said:


> Did you just update to Android 10? That's when the change took place for me. From what I've read Android is getting rid of app overlay because of people downloading malware and then getting fooled by it.
> 
> Just keep your Lyft app on top and you can also turn the Lyft driver shortcut button on from the app settings. If you find a better solution, let me know.


I do have android 10 but uber pops up fine as do other programs.
I did a factory reset and didn't save any data in the hopes that would fix it.
It didn't.



Sheff said:


> This exact thing happened to me after an upgrade also. Keeping the Lyft app on top will have to do for now.


unfortunately, that won't work for me.
In my area, I get about 3x more uber ride requests than lyft and I live right on a zone border so I need to see if the request is for a 0.66/mile or $1.16/mile ride so I need the background uber map to see and that has never popped up. Just the ride request box pops up for uber.


----------



## Cut (Dec 4, 2019)

ed08724 said:


> unfortunately, that won't work for me.


Did you try using the Lyft shortcut? I don't like it, but it could be useful if they made a few tweaks to it. It always moves to the top left corner and that gets in the way of my navigation. It's also way too *BIG.*


----------



## ed08724 (Nov 15, 2019)

Cut said:


> Did you try using the Lyft shortcut? I don't like it, but it could be useful if they made a few tweaks to it. It always moves to the top left corner and that gets in the way of my navigation. It's also way too *BIG.*


Yes I use it but it still requires me, while in the middle of driving, to have to press the icon quickly.


----------



## Cut (Dec 4, 2019)

Have you tried split screen? I'm not sure how well that would work on phone with it being so small. Maybe it would work okay on a tablet. I know some people use two devices.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm on Android 10 too and having the same issue PLUS I don't get any sound whatsoever from Lyft pings....but somehow I get sound when I go to drop off the passenger the female voice from Lyft comes on and announces it. There are hardly any settings in the app at all - it is a joke.

For the audio issue I suspect it might be related to using bluetooth for calls but I have bluetooth media disabled and only have it set to calls so it should work.

Uber FWIW is working perfectly.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

It's the app. I personally love this because I was sick of accidentally accepting requests as I was doing other things on my phone. I have the S9. This started with the last app update. You do get a notification at the very top of your phone. It's not like a normal notification. it's a bubble that pops up saying Lyft request X- minutes away. If you tap that bubble it'll open up the app. I do not have overlay on for Lyft, for whatever it's worth


----------



## Cut (Dec 4, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> It's the app. I personally love this because I was sick of accidentally accepting requests as I was doing other things on my phone. I have the S9. This started with the last app update. You do get a notification at the very top of your phone. It's not like a normal notification. it's a bubble that pops up saying Lyft request X- minutes away. If you tap that bubble it'll open up the app. I do not have overlay on for Lyft, for whatever it's worth


Thanks for that info. I've never touched the bubble notification thinking it might accept the ride.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Cut said:


> Thanks for that info. I've never touched the bubble notification thinking it might accept the ride.


No it just opens up the request


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

I found out last night that Android 10 puts apps "to sleep" if they're in the background and not used after 10 minutes..or so. That explains why Lyft keep logging me offline while checking e-mails, reading news, or whatever, using the browser.

Here's one way to fix the problem, if it affects you: https://www.androidcentral.com/how-keep-app-permanently-running-background-galaxy-s20


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> I found out last night that Android 10 puts apps "to sleep" if they're in the background and not used after 10 minutes..or so. That explains why Lyft keep logging me offline while checking e-mails, reading news, or whatever, using the browser.
> 
> Here's one way to fix the problem, if it affects you: https://www.androidcentral.com/how-keep-app-permanently-running-background-galaxy-s20


And I just did a system update on Thursday. That might explain why I couldn't get rides all weekend


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> And I just did a system update on Thursday. That might explain why I couldn't get rides all weekend


Most people appreciate having apps in background put to sleep, because it makes their battery last longer. But that spells disaster for the Lyft app. Thankfully, Android 10 allows us to list the apps that we want to keep awake.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> Most people appreciate having apps in background put to sleep, because it makes their battery last longer. But that spells disaster for the Lyft app. Thankfully, Android 10 allows us to list the apps that we want to keep awake.


From the sounds of it I think we can only select one? I may be wrong


----------

